# Intel 2200BG w/ ndiswrapper - so close

## bhogg

I've been struggling with this for a while (along with the CD-ROM driver, which I still can't get to mount but can get cdrecord -scanbus to report it).  I've got an ASUS M5N with an Intel 2200BG  card.  ndiswrapper 0.8 is loading successfully but there seems to be a bit of an issue with dmesg:

```

ndiswrapper version 0.8 loaded

ndiswrapper adding w22n51.sys

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:0e:35:17:03:82 using driver w22n51.sys

wlan0: getting configuration failed (C0000001)

wlan0: setting tx_power failed (C00000BB)

wlan0: removing wep key 0 failed (C0000001)

```

I then try the following (after loadndisdriver):

```

blaptop root # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Running preup function

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   Scanning for access points

 *     Found "default" at 00:0D:88:85:2E:49 (WEP required)

 *   Connecting to "default" (WEP enabled)...                             [ !! ] 

 * Couldn't associate with any access points on wlan0

 * Failed to configure wireless for wlan0

 * preup wlan0 failed

```

which produces some other nice messages in dmesg:

```

wlan0: getting configuration failed (C0000001)

wlan0: setting tx_power failed (C00000BB)

wlan0: removing wep key 0 failed (C0000001)

wlan0: setting tx_power failed (C00000BB)

wlan0: getting configuration failed (C0000001)

wlan0: getting configuration failed (C0000001)

wlan0: getting configuration failed (C0000001)

wlan0: getting configuration failed (C0000001)

... (more)

```

Anyone know which configuration file I should edit to get the card properly recognized and working?

Thanks,

Brian

----------

## PMT

My damn Thinkpad came with that card, and here's my experience with it:

Use ndiswrapper 0.7, because .8 or CVS seem to crash on this, for whatever reason.

Use iwconfig, as it's been my experience that wlanctl-ng doesn't like ndiswrapper...at least, on my laptop.

You must define the WEP key to use before attempting to connect to the network, IE:

```

iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed key [s:password] OR [key in XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX or XXXXXXXX] essid [SSID of host]
```

I haven't tried using WEP too often on this card, but I do know that ndiswrapper .8 and CVS aren't stable with the 2200BG drivers. Go with 0.7, and note that it still may occasionally hang.

Sorry, but that's the best I have. Feel free to ask any more questions.

----------

## bhogg

Where did you download the drivers from?  I've seen that the "driver 1" from the ndiswrapper supported chipsets page was the best, but the link is dead...

----------

